# Latest Matrix trailer rocks!



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hopefully, the rest of the movie is a good as the snipets that are in the trailer,

http://whatisthematrix.warnerbros.com/rv_cmp/revolutions_trailers.html


----------

